# Changer d'espaces avec TrackPad "Swipe"



## Sergag (10 Février 2010)

Voici comment changer d'espaces avec effets divers sur MacBook (pro) avec le TrackPad et Léopard. "non tester sur Snow Léopard"

1-Télécharger et installer DesktopManager (gratuit)
    Ajouter dans Ouverture automatique à l'ouverture de session.

2-Ouvrez les Préférences de DM  "cmd + p"

3-Dans l'onglet Desktops, créer autant d'espaces que dans Spaces (les noms 
    d'espaces importe peu).
    Cocher les options de souris, de transitons et de durée qui vous plaisent.
    Pour tout les autres onglets, il est préférable de tout décocher.
    Noter les touches de raccourcis affectées à "Switch to Next Desktop et Switch to
    Previous Desktop, dans l'onglet Hot Keys.

4- Télécharger et intaller MultiClutch (gratuit)
     Nota: MultiClutch s'intalle dans Préférences Système.
     Dans "Gesture" faites + et choisissez Swipe Down et à droite affectez le   
     raccourci clavier correspondant de "DesktopManager " et de même, + Swipe Up
     et raccourci clavier suivant.

     Le Swipe se fait avec 3 doigts vers le haut et le bas.

     Jouissez.


----------



## Bizut (27 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai fais les manip et cela marche tres bien, sauf quand je quitte préférence systeme. 
Mon swip devient inactif...
Une idée ?


----------

